# XSL-FO mehrere Reports in einem PDF



## irki (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich muss dynamische Reports erstellen, also der User kann sich aussuchen, welche Teile im Report vorhanden sein sollen. Die Reports sollen als ein einziges PDF erstellt werden. Gibt es in XSL-FO die Möglichkeit, Subreporte (wie bei Jasper) einzubinden? Ich würde dann einfach ein Haupttemplate, wo je nach EInstellung ein Subreport eingebunden wird. Hat da jemand eine Idee, wie ich das umsetzen kann?

LG
Irki


----------



## SlaterB (4. Mai 2010)

komplettes Zusammenfügen könnte ich auch gebrauchen, aber noch nichts dazu gesehen,

ich baue meine Reports nun so auf, dass sie relativ unabhängig von ihrer Umgebung sind,
das Template wird aufgerufen, geht davon aus dass es am Anfang einer Seite steht und schreibt dann seinen Text + Tabellen, Bilder usw.,
ob es ganz alleine in einem PDF steht oder mehrere davon hintereinander aufgerufen werden ist dann ganz egal,

nur mit Header/ Footer gibt es gewisse Probleme, wenn diese nur genau einmal definiert werden und auf jeder Seite erscheinen sollen bzw. in diesem Fall eben im Wechsel mehrerer zusammengefügter Reports



die Einzel-XSL-Dateien pro Report können importiert werden, entweder man hat generell ein import für alle möglichen Dateien,
oder ich benutze teils eine on the fly neu erstellte XSL-Datei mit den Imports der benötigten Einzel-Reports


----------



## irki (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das Thema generell beginnen soll. Funktioniert das Einbinden von anderen Templates mit xsl:import?
Oder gibts da eigene Techniken?


----------



## irki (5. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich hab jetzt selbst eine Lösung gefunden, ich kann die Templates ja dynamisch in Java erstellen, darum baue ich mir einfach ein einziges Template zusammen zur Laufzeit, das sollte funktionieren. 
Danke für die Hilfe.


----------

